# Antique-Locks The Forum > Patent & Propriety Locks >  Beautiful Antique Sargent & Greenleaf Vault/Time Lock

## michael46774

Hello folks,

I have been poking around on this site and love the information here. Lots of smart people here too. You all have me getting into old locks and mechanisms! This is the best site I have been able to find in doing some research on my locks.

I ran across this S&G time lock a few weeks ago at an estate sale and have searched the web high and low and have been unable to find any info on this particular vault/time lock. How old? How many were made? What's it worth? Is there a way to track the history of this particular one? Are any of these locks still in use today?

It's an amazing piece with the original keys and it runs and unlocks perfectly! I may just keep it as it looks great on my mantle but my pack rat habits drive my wife nuts. I have a couple of old Keen Kutter RR locks that I display. I love the craftsmansip of these old pieces! It's surprisingly heavy at 11 lbs for it's size. 6" X 5 1/2" X 3".

I'd sure appreciate any info you folks could pass on to me or just enjoy the pics of this gorgeous old S&G time lock. Click on the images to enlarge.

Thanks! Mike

----------


## kaellman

Mike, thanks for posting the pictures of this wonderful lock. Another time lock of the same series was posted in a thread a few days ago. That was a Model 4 and this a Model 3 S&G and i have to say that its quite frikkin amazing to find two of these beautiful locks on the board, posted the same week! Congratulations finding this extrordinary piece of machinery!




> How old? How many were made? What's it worth? Is there a way to track the history of this particular one? Are any of these locks still in use today?


The Model 3 was being made to around 1925 and was bigger than but probably as secure as the Model 4. The industry standard for time locks was set at 72 hours in 1880 which is why im guessing you lock to have been made from 1880s to anywhere around 1920. Earlier series of this model would have been easier to pin-point to a more exact age, but i dont have more to go on with yours. Im guessing around 500-1000 of these were produced.

However, what you have there is a rare piece. You should count yourself very lucky to find one of these since you have the entire lock intact- window n all, and since you have one of the 72 hour-movement locks which were manufactured from 1880 to at least 1921, Im guessing maybe about 19 of these are still left not counting with the one you posess ;) . Im not at all shure, but thats my guess.

Again, thanks for sharing it with us!

----------

